# Where is Kitchenaid and Oneida made?



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I am just curious to where Kitchenaid and Oneida stuff is made. I looked on their site but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

Some of it is made in US (I'm pretty sure) and the stuff that's made elsewhere is marked with country of origin. This summer I bought two child size sets and on the box it said "made in US or Vietnam", which I found crazy. The spoons were made in Vietnam but I think the forks and knives in US. Our regular Oneida that we've had for about 12 years don't have a country marked so they were probably made in US.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

Please, no one tell me anything bad about Kitchenaid...Dh and I have been lusting after one of those mixers for years.

Well, do _tell_ if there is something bad with the company...but I will be crushed to hear it!


----------



## Luckiestgirl (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah, it stinks that Oneida has gone overseas. We purposely registered for Oneidea flatware when we married six years ago because it was good quality and made in the US. We lost several spoons, and I recently had our local store order me some replacements. "Made in Vietnam" is actually stamped on the back of each spoon.


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

I have Oneida cooking utensils and I looked on the back.Nothing there but the name.Same with my Kitchenaid knives and can opener. My oven mitts say made in Indonesia or something like that.


----------



## ekortering (Mar 2, 2004)

Kitchenaid website says about their stand mixers:

"assembled with pride in Greenville, OH"


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is the response I got from Oneida:

Hello -

All of our product is from Korea, China, Indonesia or Viet Nam.

Thank you.

Sherri Usborne
Oneida Customer Service
Tel 1 800-877-6667
Fax 1 315-361-3475


----------



## AuntLavender (Apr 22, 2002)

says "Assembled in the USA" on a sticker on the bottom and St. Joseph MI USA on the side.

The bottom of the stainless steel bowl says "Made in Korea". The plastic pouring shield only says "Top Rack Dishwasher Safe".


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuntLavender* 
The plastic pouring shield only says "Top Rack Dishwasher Safe".











Mixer model K5-A says Made in USA
bowl says nothing
don't have a plastic shield

I should probably add that this was my husband's grandmother's mixer that we inherited and loooove


----------



## AnnaLaughs (Jul 10, 2003)

I have actually been to the KitchenAid plant (cheesy work "field trip") in Ohio....I was VERY impressed. It felt a little like what Santa's toy shop must feel like


----------

